# Galaxy Nails



## jeanarick (Jun 18, 2012)

For a complete picture step by step how-to for this design click here.


----------



## fairymoore62 (Jun 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! I actually just tried a nebular look myself!





I want to try a galaxy look, it looks stunning!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 19, 2012)

Too cute!!!  What products did you use?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 19, 2012)

My nails were so short the last time I did this!





I used SC Black on Black, CG White on White, SH Cinna-snap, CG Champagne bubbles, and I don't remember what blue. I think the glitter was Color Club?


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful!  This really is a fun mani to try and so easy!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Beautiful!Â  This really is a fun mani to try and so easy!!


 Thanks for sharing! I featured this on our Facebook Page! I'll feature the other nail arts in our pinterest boards when i get connected to the internet. Sucks to just be using a phone to update stuff!


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 19, 2012)

I love these nails!! I will have to try these one day.


----------



## Edythe Schuchat (Jun 20, 2012)

I will try them too, defienetly !! I love this forum !!

&lt;3


----------



## ShawnL (Jun 20, 2012)

These are so pretty! I'd like to try, but tend to stay away from the dark colors because my nails are so short. I'm very tempted, though!


----------



## KimberlyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! I love Galaxy nails. I'll have to share some photos of mine. They are not so great but it's good practice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princessmayhem (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful, and thanks for showing how easy it is, can hardly wait to try it out


----------



## Kirari (Jul 6, 2012)

I know I'm late on posting this, but thanks for such an awesome tutorial.  I'm so going to try this one soon.


----------



## jac a (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For a complete picture step by step how-to for this design click here.





> Originally Posted by *fairymoore62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! I actually just tried a nebular look myself!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails were so short the last time I did this!
> 
> ...


 absolutely gorgeous! wish i could wear this (my work is super conservative, boo!) maybe on my toes? love it!


----------



## bubbles44 (Jul 10, 2012)

that is so cool i want to now  how to do it did you do it your self or some one did it for you coo nice design


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bubbles44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that is so cool i want to now  how to do it did you do it your self or some one did it for you coo nice design


 I did the manicure myself and it is really easy.  Click here for step by step directions.


----------



## 143baka (Aug 3, 2012)

This is my glow in the dark version ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (link deleted per Terms of Service)


----------



## ashleejenna (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice colors and tips


----------



## aqua_shell (Sep 3, 2012)

I just had an attempt at galaxy nails because I was challenged on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) it is weird for me to do nail art as I am not really good with nails. Still I thought I'd show it here as well and see what you guys think!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 4, 2012)

My green didn't really show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess this could be the Stars Nails instead?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 4, 2012)

@aqua_shell  Yours turned out nice!

@xoxo_Jannet  Yours definitely looks like a pretty starry sky, and while that wasn't necessarily what you were going for, I like it a lot myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 4, 2012)

I love galaxy nails! Nice photos ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find I usually end up with around 7 different shades each time I try and it never quite turns out the same. Fun!


----------

